# Special Edition MAC brushes!!



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 12, 2007)

Hello everyone!!!

I purchased this brush set from MAC at Norstrom yesterday and one of the MAs said it was a limited edition from Norstrom. It was a good deal considering I needed some brushes. It includes a cloth case for the brushes as well. The package was $48 which included:

Special Edition brushes: (in order from left to right in pics)

190SE
129SE
224SE
266SE
242SE (my favorite)

and girls, you know these brushes alone cost between $15-25. Did anyone else purchase one?

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t...a/100_2654.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t...a/100_2655.jpg

http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t...a/100_2653.jpg


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 12, 2007)

Ohh very nice. Yeah I bought the Pro Brush set from the *Novel Twist* collection and it's probably the best 50 dollars I've ever spent on anything from MAC.
The brushes are great.

_212 SE
219 SE_
_275 SE
168 SE
187 SE_


----------



## friend_of_MAC (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blindpassion* 

 
_Ohh very nice. Yeah I bought the Pro Brush set from the *Novel Twist* collection and it's probably the best 50 dollars I've ever spent on anything from MAC.
The brushes are great.

212 SE
219 SE
275 SE
168 SE
187 SE_

 

very nice!! I think that the set you have is for people who have more experience with brushes and applying makeup, that's why I started with the other set.  I'll get there eventually though....lol yeah it was well worth the $50 dollars


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 12, 2007)

Quote:

  I think that the set you have is for people who have more experience with brushes and applying makeup  
 
Yeah, it definitely is. I actually went with the intention of buying the other set, but realized that I already have almost all of the brushes in that collection... and only one of the brushes in the pro set. It's worth it though because individually they are extremely expensive.


----------

